# Microfibre cloths?



## Rhysp (May 2, 2016)

Currently I'm going through mf cloths very fast, so I'm looking for decent quality value for money cloths where does everyone get theirs ?


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

I really like the wo-wo cloths.

https://wo-wo.co.uk/products/3pc-microfibre-cloth-set


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Korean ones fron In2detailing are superb.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Ross said:


> Korean ones fron In2detailing are superb.


Raptors are a great cheaper alternative too, in2detailing have an amazing range of cloths


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Best value for money cloths that are still quality are definitely Eurow http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/micro...shag-pile-double-density-towels/prod_436.html

Lost favour abit lately but they are great and only 2quid each


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

depends on what you want the towels for


----------



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/autom...korean-car-detailing-cloth.html#product-tabs5


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I get mine from Paragon micro fibre's and they come in a wide rage of colours too.

http://www.paragonmicrofibre.com/


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

If it's value you want the 36 pack of Kirklands from Costco take some beating at around £14 for 36.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Ross said:


> Korean ones fron In2detailing are superb.


+1, the Korean ones are one of the best MF cloths I've used.

http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...ibre-edgeless-korean-car-detailing-cloth.html


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Costco for general use, Sinland from amazon for buffing duties.


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

In2detailing microfibres cloths are really good quality, they have great range.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Also look at the Polished Bliss own brand range, and Ragmaster UK (there is also a Ragmaster US, not sure how / if they are related).


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Another shout for Costco!
http://www.costco.co.uk/view/p/kirkland-signature-ultra-plush-microfibre-towels-36-pack-713160


----------



## NewCleaner (Oct 12, 2015)

gtechnic 10 pack. Cut the labels off first though.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Costco (Kirkland) MF cloths are great for general use and they are a good size too.

I have some MF cloths from Ragmaster and the quality is very good: https://www.ragmasteruk.co.uk/


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Costco general
Eurow buffing.


----------



## ammo-mcr (Jan 23, 2014)

WaxPack Edgeless Microfibre

https://waxpack.co.uk/store/shop/wash-dry/waxpack-edgeless-microfibre/


----------



## _Si_ (Jul 7, 2016)

ashleyman said:


> I really like the wo-wo cloths.
> 
> https://wo-wo.co.uk/products/3pc-microfibre-cloth-set


those tags on em tho! :wall:

Saverschoice Korean ones or Microfibre madness are my favs


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

ammo-mcr said:


> WaxPack Edgeless Microfibre
> 
> https://waxpack.co.uk/store/shop/wash-dry/waxpack-edgeless-microfibre/


I have been meaning to try these for awhile as they look great.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Search AliExpress for Egeless Microfiber, you will find few options from he same manufacturer , they are all edgeless, ranging from 350 gsm to 500 gsm, and they are probably selling the extra supply from exporting it to some detailing store. Prices range from 1,99 dollars to 2,99 dolars. They are 80/20 blend, probably same clothes as waxpack and imrans chinese ones. ( I have waxpack clothes). I ordered 5 of he cheapest 350 gsm ones for interior duties. Thank me later


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

FallenAngel said:


> Search AliExpress for Egeless Microfiber, you will find few options from he same manufacturer , they are all edgeless, ranging from 350 gsm to 500 gsm, and they are probably selling the extra supply from exporting it to some detailing store. Prices range from 1,99 dollars to 2,99 dolars. They are 80/20 blend, probably same clothes as waxpack and imrans chinese ones. ( I have waxpack clothes). I ordered 5 of he cheapest 350 gsm ones for interior duties. Thank me later


Just ordered a few to see. Apparently I can expect delivery in 20-40 days, so that will be a nice surprise sometime in late January :lol:


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

steelghost said:


> Just ordered a few to see. Apparently I can expect delivery in 20-40 days, so that will be a nice surprise sometime in late January :lol:


Hahhaa , hey nobody said they were in hurry . Which one did you get? I really like the 60*40 500gsm black ones , but still have not decide to order them. :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

From here - 2 each of Gold Cobra / Black Edge, Green Edgeless Thick and Purple Edgeless


----------



## Ash007 (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks i just ordered quite a few towels to try out from ali, lets see how long they take to arrive!



FallenAngel said:


> Search AliExpress for Egeless Microfiber, you will find few options from he same manufacturer , they are all edgeless, ranging from 350 gsm to 500 gsm, and they are probably selling the extra supply from exporting it to some detailing store. Prices range from 1,99 dollars to 2,99 dolars. They are 80/20 blend, probably same clothes as waxpack and imrans chinese ones. ( I have waxpack clothes). I ordered 5 of he cheapest 350 gsm ones for interior duties. Thank me later


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

steelghost said:


> From here - 2 each of Gold Cobra / Black Edge, Green Edgeless Thick and Purple Edgeless


Just ordered some of the green edgeless as I needed a few not quite as plush for wax removal ... many thanks !!


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

No problem glad I could help, I hope they will be good. I suspect they are as good as a lot of towels you can find in UK online shops for 3-4 times higher price.

EDIT: my mistake.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

You guys will have to report back and let us know how good these Aliexpress towels are. I've got a lot of stuff from Ali over the past year, so cheap


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Will report back defo, but expect it in 40 days or so . I think you guys in UK will recive it pretty fast though. For me, I can wait


----------



## Ash007 (Sep 12, 2006)

wow 40 days where are you! 

i ordered a xiaomi phone 2 months ago and left as standard shipping and that took a little over two weeks to arrive. I hope this towel delivery is same, but like you I can wait.!


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Ash007 said:


> wow 40 days where are you!
> 
> i ordered a xiaomi phone 2 months ago and left as standard shipping and that took a little over two weeks to arrive. I hope this towel delivery is same, but like you I can wait.!


Third world countries problem mate , I am in Bosnia and Herzegovina :wall::wall:


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Another shout for the kirkland costco cloths, cost wise they are spot on


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

FallenAngel said:


> Search AliExpress for Egeless Microfiber, you will find few options from he same manufacturer , they are all edgeless, ranging from 350 gsm to 500 gsm, and they are probably selling the extra supply from exporting it to some detailing store. Prices range from 1,99 dollars to 2,99 dolars. They are 80/20 blend, probably same clothes as waxpack and imrans chinese ones. ( I have waxpack clothes). I ordered 5 of he cheapest 350 gsm ones for interior duties. Thank me later


Thanks for this. Appreciate it.

I have ordered 5 of the green edgeless 450gsm towels.

Just what I needed.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

steelghost said:


> From here - 2 each of Gold Cobra / Black Edge, Green Edgeless Thick and Purple Edgeless


My order arrived today so actually only two weeks 

Seem like decent quality, the (purple) Edgeless are not super plush but to be honest you don't always want the plushest possible thing for every job! The Gold Cobras are a nice version of the classic "short pile on one side, longer on the other side" detailing towel. Last of all the Edgeless Thick are a really nice, plush (enough to leave a handprint if folded in four) buffing cloth.

Overall nice addition to the MF chest and I would certainly have more of these, particularly the Edgeless Thick.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

steelghost said:


> My order arrived today so actually only two weeks
> 
> Seem like decent quality, the (purple) Edgeless are not super plush but to be honest you don't always want the plushest possible thing for every job! The Gold Cobras are a nice version of the classic "short pile on one side, longer on the other side" detailing towel. Last of all the Edgeless Thick are a really nice, plush (enough to leave a handprint if folded in four) buffing cloth.
> 
> Overall nice addition to the MF chest and I would certainly have more of these, particularly the Edgeless Thick.


Excellent !!

Hopefully my Green ones will arrive soon so will report back .... I've just binned most of mine as I hardened them I think in the tumble dryer and nicely swirled the paint !! Lesson learned

So will be ordering more of the plush to go wth them


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Well mine arrived today and I must say the quality is every bit as good as ones I've had from detailing shops .... will def be getting more


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

I do not live in England, but buy my Korean MF from Imran, can not understand why you choose to buy these from Aliexpress, they will be either cheaper or of better quality?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Possibly cheaper, admittedly unlikely to be better quality. Plus it's interesting to see what's out there and available via the various channels.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

I ordered 5 of the green edgeless 450gsm towels on the 9th December from Aliexpress and they arrived today, although they sent the blue ones instead. So only took 2 weeks to arrive. Happy with that.

They look good so just need to try them out now.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

I've just received some from Ali express. Ordered some of the black 350gsm edgeless. Look spot on for wax Removal. Nice and plush and soft on 1 side soft for buffing and short pile on the other for the initial removal. Took 2 weeks to come


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## les w (Feb 8, 2015)

Guys I'm after a super soft microfibre for general use & polishing.ive been trying to source ultimotive cloths without any joy.
Any advice on the best cloth would be greatly appreciated!!!

Les ☺


----------



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

This one is good. My mrs nicked one for personal needs.
http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/autom...ibre-edgeless-korean-car-detailing-cloth.html


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

FallenAngel said:


> Search AliExpress for Egeless Microfiber, you will find few options from he same manufacturer , they are all edgeless, ranging from 350 gsm to 500 gsm, and they are probably selling the extra supply from exporting it to some detailing store. Prices range from 1,99 dollars to 2,99 dolars. They are 80/20 blend, probably same clothes as waxpack and imrans chinese ones. ( I have waxpack clothes). I ordered 5 of he cheapest 350 gsm ones for interior duties. Thank me later


Wow never thought looking there :wall:


----------



## barry75 (Jan 26, 2017)

Ordered a few microfibers from Aliexpress just now ,will see what there are like in a months time I guess


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

barry75 said:


> Ordered a few microfibers from Aliexpress just now ,will see what there are like in a months time I guess


mine arrived in 8 days from the day I ordered - really good stuff.


----------



## barry75 (Jan 26, 2017)

That was fast from China,Hopefully the quality was ok


----------

